# Looking a fishing partners



## Sizzle77 (Jul 30, 2013)

Looking for fishing partner with a boat that fishes out of galveston/ San Leon. Really looking for someone that usually goes out by themselves and could use someone to help with gas/bait cost. Due to schedule pretty flexible weekdays are ok if I get a heads up. Pm and we will go from there.


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Do you offshore fish I am looking for crew members to help out gas bait and tackle


----------

